# Rigid Service Mast



## 22ElectricAvenue (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello All,

I am doing a service and need to go through an overhang above garage doors. The overhang isn't the roof and nor will i need to penetrate the roof for the mast and the point of attachment. I need to use rigid conduit per JCP&L rules because I am going to be concealing the pipe in the overhang. Can I use treadless couplings for this mast because the mast will not need to carry the weight of the service drop?


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

As long as it's compression I don't see a problem, being as there's no strain on the conduit.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum! Enjoy the Surf!

Most all Power company's have their specifications on line!
Since your JCP&L

Their Construction Spec's are here:

*JCP&L*

A Complete Index is available but on page 14 it lists multiple "exhibits"
On approx. page 47 of 77 in Exhibits 6 shows a cross section of a riser.

The answer is a coupling is available to use when used close to the meter!


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

CADPoint said:


> Welcome to the Forum! Enjoy the Surf!
> 
> Most all Power company's have their specifications on line!
> Since your JCP&L
> ...




Better answer than mine


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Here's an idea for you 22>


















~C:thumbup:S~


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

now thats support!


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

speaking of support, i have to do a temp service. 20' pole in the ground and it has to be guyed, trouble is there is nothing to guy to but the ground and a tree. wont let us use the tree. any ideas?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

papaotis said:


> speaking of support, i have to do a temp service. 20' pole in the ground and it has to be guyed, trouble is there is nothing to guy to but the ground and a tree. wont let us use the tree. any ideas?


Get one of the mobie home screw in ground achior get one like 4 feet long and screw it in the ground and when ya get done you can either unscrew it or torch ( cut ) it off below ground grade level..


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

yeah, but you need the equipment to screw it in. that i dont have and pretty sure rock is close to the top soil!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

papaotis said:


> yeah, but you need the equipment to screw it in. that i dont have and pretty sure rock is close to the top soil!


Yuh ... I am aware of that papaotis... But this one i done was just a 3/4 inch rebar that what i used to turn it in ground..

Yuh those rock is plenty hard but maybe build a 2X2X 2 cement cube to serve as temport support. But it may need larger cube to hold it..


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

We use the Mobile home anchors as well for pole guying. We have a Derrick truck but still looking for the anchor attachment.


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

Is this a POCO spec'ed support? Here the POCO spec is to use a guy wire support from the rear of the mast.




chicken steve said:


> Here's an idea for you 22>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Same here. Actually we only have to if we are over 4 ft above the roof


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

mbednarik said:


> We use the Mobile home anchors as well for pole guying. We have a Derrick truck but still looking for the anchor attachment.


You do have powered augar unit ??

If so just make a adpator from some heavy walled ( thick ) square tubeing and bore out a hole for bolt to hold the mobile home anchors rod .. That will go in pretty fast..

Unless your supplier carry some of POCO guy anchors then you can use that.. 

To OP..

How long the span are we talking about ??


----------



## 22ElectricAvenue (Apr 22, 2016)

The point of attachment is on the house. I think things got a little off topic here. I'm waiting to hear back from the scheduler for JCP&L and was just exploring options. The riser doesn't extend above a roof it simply passes through an overhang and continues on the side of the house to the peak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I think a giant billboard of Harriet Tubman up on that roof would have looked a lot better than the monstrosity of all those support legs do for that mast riser in the pictures.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> I think a giant billboard of Harriet Tubman up on that roof would have looked a lot better than the monstrosity of all those support legs do for that mast riser in the pictures.



Looks fine from here :thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## 22ElectricAvenue (Apr 22, 2016)

I agree with macmikeman that is horrible. Anyway, little update here. Turns out JCP&L doesn't give a **** and told me to ask the local AHJ so I did and I'll be doing it in PVC now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

22ElectricAvenue said:


> I agree with macmikeman that is horrible. Anyway, little update here. Turns out JCP&L doesn't give a **** and told me to ask the local AHJ so I did and I'll be doing it in PVC now. ...





PVC ?



Don


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

We can do PVC here as long as it's schedule 80 and non supporting.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

Service Call said:


> We can do PVC here as long as it's schedule 80 and non supporting.




Through the roof service mast , how high can you go with schd. 80 PVC .

That looks high .




Don


----------



## 22ElectricAvenue (Apr 22, 2016)

It's not supporting anything but itself. I'm just going through an overhang above garage doors and then up to the peak 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

We would get hammered here for that kind of tripod-monster install. A cable back-stay capable of withstanding 1000# pull (ice formation on lateral), that can be re-tightened, is required here. I use 3/8" stainless wire rope (not required) to not have rust stains on display everywhere in a few years. An aluminum turnbuckle allows re-tightening after time.
I take it your POA is a house-knob?


----------

